# Ask: DVI and S-video -- both hot?



## DanC-P (Jan 20, 2005)

I had read that all of the 811 video outputs are hot at the same time. I am using the DVI and composite outputs with no problem. When I try to also connect a TV using the s-video output there is no signal. Any thoughts? Thanks, Dan


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The 811's SD and HD outputs are active at the same time. This should work. I would check you other TV to see if it has a toggle in one of the menus to turn it's S-Video input on.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> The 811's SD and HD outputs are active at the same time. This should work. I would check you other TV to see if it has a toggle in one of the menus to turn it's S-Video input on.


I just tried it. It works. Right now using component, DVI and s-video, all on the same TV.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ussually products place priorities on s-video and composite inputs. They share an output on the 811 and should share an input on your tv. Disconnect the yellow composit jack and connect the S-video jack into the same input on the tv (Ie input one; s-video connected yellow composit not connected red and white audio connected if using tvs analog audio)


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> Ussually products place priorities on s-video and composite inputs. They share an output on the 811 and should share an input on your tv. Disconnect the yellow composit jack and connect the S-video jack into the same input on the tv (Ie input one; s-video connected yellow composit not connected red and white audio connected if using tvs analog audio)


Oops! He wrote composite, I read component. :shrug:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

OOPs, me too


----------



## DanC-P (Jan 20, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> OOPs, me too


It would have been nice if they could have come up with a less similar naming convention than composite/component  . Here's the deal -- I have an older HK receiver that does not have an s-video input so I use the composite video out for that to send SD video to my TV (which also does not have s-video). Although I like the quality of the HD signal the 811 sends to my projector using a DVI cable, I don't like the look of the SD material. I'd like to see if using s-video the picture might look better as my projector does a good job deinterlacing and cleaning up 480i signals. When I try to hook up the projector using s-video, there's no signal. I guess I'll try pulling out the composite cable to see if that makes a difference.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

I used to have my 811 configured with a RF modulator to convert the composite output to coax. At the same time I had the s-video output connected as well as the DVI. All three worked at the same time although the PQ on the coax through the modulator wasn't that great. I now have a 50 foot length of s-video cable running from my 811 to my 32" TV and the picture quality is pretty good.

As noted on a previous post, check the input switch on the projector to insure it is switched to s-video. You also may want to check the s-video cable you are using. Some have weird configurations or fewer pins than others because some are designed specifically for computer applications so you may want to make sure you have the proper number of pins in the cable.


----------

